# هل مهندس الانتاج ممكن يعمل فى مجال التكييف



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

طبعا سؤال محير
من واقع خبرتى ممكن وسهل جدا المهم يتعلم المجال
ومش مهم انت خربج بور وللا انتاج المهم انت بتعرف تشتغل ايه 
ايه المجال اللى انت تعرفه ولك فيه خبرة 
لو انت مهندس بور ولك خبرة فى الفرايز والمخارط قوية ده كفيل انك تكون مهندس انتاج مش مهم انت خريج بور وللا انتاج ولكن المهم تكون ميكانيكا
مش هطول عليكم
لو حابب تدخل مجال التكييف من الالف للياء تابع هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243-10.html
وممكن نتناقش هنا عن مستقبل مهندس ميكانيكا
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2010)

ما تنسوش بذكركم ممكن تتابعونا هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هل لك سؤال عن هل سوق العمل يسمح لمهندس الانتاج بممارسة شغل مهندس ميكانيكا بور؟


----------



## zamalkawi (26 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا اتخرجت في قسم هندسة التصميم والإنتاج، وعملت في بداية حياتي في مجال التكييف
لكن سبته عشان ماعجبنيش، ولولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع 
لكن بوجه عام أنا شايف ان الموضوع ممكن، مفيش مشكلة، لكن طبعا المهندس حيحتاج مجهود عشان يبقى زي مهندس ميكانيكا باور، يعني في البداية أكيد مهندس باور حيكون أفضل، لكن بالخبرة وبذل الجهد والقراية حيعوض النقص
دة غير ان في حاجات في شغل التكييف تصميم وإنتاج أكتر منها باور، زي تصنيع الصاج، وعزل اهتزازات الطلمبات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اختلف معاك مهندس زملكاوى كليا وجزءيا
لانى اهلاوى اولا
ثانيا ممكن تشعر بالهندسة اكثر فى شغل انتاج وخصوصا تصميم الماكينات وتصميم قطع الغير والشغل على الاتوكاد وعلى السوليد ورك والبرو انجينير
وشغل الورشة
وغيره
ولكن سوق مجال التكييف اعلى ماديا واكثر انتشارا الان
من مجال شغل المصانع وشغل الانتاج
وهذا ما يجعل كثير من مهندسى الانتاج الاتجاه الى التكييف لغة السوق الانا هى واى مجال مرتبط بالبناء
لان دول الخليج بتتزرع مبانى وخصوصا السعودية وقطر الان بعد سقوط الامارات نسبيا
ومصر كمان كفاية مدينتى ومدينتك
وطبعا لبيا والسودان مولعة الان والله ولى التوفيق
وفى النهاية اتفق معاك فى شىء واحد بالرغم انك زملكاوى الا وهو لولا اختلاف الازواق لبارت السلع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ما تزعل زملكاوى بهزر معاك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221643.html
ممكن تتابع ده 
بلوكات


----------



## zamalkawi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

من الواضح أنك تحتاج لبعض التمرين لإتقان مهارة فهم الكلام المكتوب
فأنا لم أقل أن مجال التكييف سيئ، أو أن مرتباته أقل أو أنه غير مطلوب أو أنه أقل انتشارا كما قد يفهم من مشاركتك، ولكني قلت بالنص: ماعجبنيش، ولكي أمنع سوء الفهم ألحقتها بعبارة: لولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع
وهذا يعني أن ليس معنى أن مجالا ما لا يعجبني أنني أقول عنه أنه سيء
فهناك من يحب الهندسة، وهناك من يحب الطب وهناك من يحب القانون والمحاماة، وهناك من يحب التجارة، وكلها مجالات جيدة، المهم أن يختار المرء ما يناسبه
كونك لم تفهم هذا، فهذا يعني أن عليك ممارسة مهارة القراءة حتتى تمرن نفسك على الفهم
معذرة، مزاحك غير مقبول


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا زملكاوى سامحك الله على الحدة فى الكلام
ثانيا انا فاهم كلامك كويس جدا ولم اقل انك قلت انه سىء
ولكن كنت بوضح للاخوة ايه اكثر مجال طلبه السوق بغض النظر
عن انه افضل او يعجبك او يعجبنى فالسوق له كلمة
واذا كنت اخطات فيك فانا اسف
سلام الله عليك وادعيلى ربنا يرشدنى بمن يعلمنى فن القراءة


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (5 أكتوبر 2010)

محتاج مشاريع تخرج لتصميم الدكت


----------



## creative eng (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انا شايف ان يقدر بس محتاج مجهود في الاول كبير 
انا اتخرجت من سنة وهندسة انتاج واشتغلت في مصنع بس معجبنيش ..او محستش نفسي فيه 
فدي الوقتي شغال في الفاير ..وربنا يسهل واشتغل في الفاير والتكييف 
بس بصراحة لاموضوع صعب شوية بالنسبالي خصوصا فيا التكييف 
لكن الله المستعان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مش صعب وللا حاجة ولازم تفهم ان تقريبا الكل متساوى ميكانيكا وانتاج المهم الخبرة والعلم اللى هتكتسبها بعد التخرج
انت تعرف تعمل ايه
وانت فاهم ايه
وانت بتطور نفسك فى ايه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*تابه هنا*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243-10.html
هذا الرابط والله المستعان


----------



## m_motlak (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراعلى الموضوع الجمسل اللى حضرتك فتحتة
وعايز اعرف المواد اللى تفرق معايا علشان مجال التكييف
هل مادتى التكييف والتبريد يكفوا؟؟
وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مادتى التكييف والتبريد ويجب ان تخدمهم ببعض الفصول من 
ال heat
والثرمو دينمك
والموائع
هذا ليجعلك اكثر فهما واحترافا ولكن بالنسبة للعمل فى المجال كل هذا لا يكفى
اما ان تاخذ كورس تطبيقى يعلمك الشغل الفعلى او تتدرب فى مكتب استشارى او شركة مقاولات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا أشكرك على سعة صدرك مع الزميل وأنا موش ح أعلق على كلامه ولكن بكرة الأيام ح تعلمه ازاي تكون لغة مخاطبة الكبار و انت تأسفت له وهذا من حسن أخلاقك و أنا آسف عنه لك فأنا أعلم قيمتك و قدرك زادكم الله من فضله و آسف اني اضطررت للرد بالعامية لأنها الأنسب للرد 
ثانيا : أنا لي زميل أستاذ بلا جدال في اعمال التكييف و له أعمال كنت شاهدا عليها و هو يعمل الآن لدي مكتب باخوم بالقاهرة و هو قمة في الأخلاق و العلم و الخبرة و كان يعقد جلسة بعد صلاة كل جمعة في بيت احد الزملاء الجدد يشرح للجميع أعمال التكييف وكنا نجلس ننصت في خشوع وأدب و احترام لشخص يعطي خبرته حتي الغداء على حسابه ، و كان دوري ان اكمل ماينتدبني لشرحه و تناولنا اعمال مقاومة الحريق بالرشاشات و اعمال الصحي و كان الوحيد بيننا المتمكن من اعمال التشللر و لم يسعفني الوقت للاستزادة من خبرته فقد قرر ان يعود لأن ابناءه دخلوا الجامعة و احتاجوا وجوده ، هذا الزميل هو المهندس مجدي الخيامي نسأل الله له طول العمر و العطاء و كان سبب المعرفة وجود ابني زميلا لنجله في المدرسة المتوسطة ( الإعدادية ) و كثي من تلاميذه يعملون الآن لحسابهم
و كان مهندس خريج هندسة انتاج و رأيته يتابع شرحي رغم خبرته بكل انصات يريد ان يدعم خبرته بما اعرفه من أساسيات الثرمودايناميكس و كنت اربط دورة التبريد بما هو ملموس من اجهزة ، و رغم مرور عشر سنوات على آخر لقاء بيننا في نادي المهندسين بعد عودته الا انه دائما يمر في خاطري و انا اري من تتلمذوا على يديه موفقين بفضل الله


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ... وعلى طبق من ذهب


----------



## creative eng (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> ثانيا : أنا لي زميل أستاذ بلا جدال في اعمال التكييف و له أعمال كنت شاهدا عليها و هو يعمل الآن لدي مكتب باخوم بالقاهرة و هو قمة في الأخلاق و العلم و الخبرة و كان يعقد جلسة بعد صلاة كل جمعة في بيت احد الزملاء الجدد يشرح للجميع أعمال التكييف وكنا نجلس ننصت في خشوع وأدب و احترام لشخص يعطي خبرته حتي الغداء على حسابه ، و كان دوري ان اكمل ماينتدبني لشرحه و تناولنا اعمال مقاومة الحريق بالرشاشات و اعمال الصحي و كان الوحيد بيننا المتمكن من اعمال التشللر و لم يسعفني الوقت للاستزادة من خبرته فقد قرر ان يعود لأن ابناءه دخلوا الجامعة و احتاجوا وجوده ، هذا الزميل هو المهندس مجدي الخيامي نسأل الله له طول العمر و العطاء و كان سبب المعرفة وجود ابني زميلا لنجله في المدرسة المتوسطة ( الإعدادية ) و كثي من تلاميذه يعملون الآن لحسابهم
> و كان مهندس خريج هندسة انتاج و رأيته يتابع شرحي رغم خبرته بكل انصات يريد ان يدعم خبرته بما اعرفه من أساسيات الثرمودايناميكس و كنت اربط دورة التبريد بما هو ملموس من اجهزة ، و رغم مرور عشر سنوات على آخر لقاء بيننا في نادي المهندسين بعد عودته الا انه دائما يمر في خاطري و انا اري من تتلمذوا على يديه موفقين بفضل الله


 
والله ياهندسة حضرتك بتديني امل كبير في الموضوع ده..ربنا ييسر الحال ان شاء الله


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*القدر لك يا صاحب القدر*



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا أشكرك على سعة صدرك مع الزميل وأنا موش ح أعلق على كلامه ولكن بكرة الأيام ح تعلمه ازاي تكون لغة مخاطبة الكبار و انت تأسفت له وهذا من حسن أخلاقك و أنا آسف عنه لك فأنا أعلم قيمتك و قدرك زادكم الله من فضله و آسف اني اضطررت للرد بالعامية لأنها الأنسب للرد
> ثانيا : أنا لي زميل أستاذ بلا جدال في اعمال التكييف و له أعمال كنت شاهدا عليها و هو يعمل الآن لدي مكتب باخوم بالقاهرة و هو قمة في الأخلاق و العلم و الخبرة و كان يعقد جلسة بعد صلاة كل جمعة في بيت احد الزملاء الجدد يشرح للجميع أعمال التكييف وكنا نجلس ننصت في خشوع وأدب و احترام لشخص يعطي خبرته حتي الغداء على حسابه ، و كان دوري ان اكمل ماينتدبني لشرحه و تناولنا اعمال مقاومة الحريق بالرشاشات و اعمال الصحي و كان الوحيد بيننا المتمكن من اعمال التشللر و لم يسعفني الوقت للاستزادة من خبرته فقد قرر ان يعود لأن ابناءه دخلوا الجامعة و احتاجوا وجوده ، هذا الزميل هو المهندس مجدي الخيامي نسأل الله له طول العمر و العطاء و كان سبب المعرفة وجود ابني زميلا لنجله في المدرسة المتوسطة ( الإعدادية ) و كثي من تلاميذه يعملون الآن لحسابهم
> و كان مهندس خريج هندسة انتاج و رأيته يتابع شرحي رغم خبرته بكل انصات يريد ان يدعم خبرته بما اعرفه من أساسيات الثرمودايناميكس و كنت اربط دورة التبريد بما هو ملموس من اجهزة ، و رغم مرور عشر سنوات على آخر لقاء بيننا في نادي المهندسين بعد عودته الا انه دائما يمر في خاطري و انا اري من تتلمذوا على يديه موفقين بفضل الله


 نحن تلاميذك وانت من علمتنا الخلق بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hussien Eissa (15 مارس 2011)

كل شىء ممكن المهم انه يكون مهندس ومن واقع خبرتي وتجربتي أقول لك شىء واحد ارجوا ان يكون فيه الاجابة الشافية وهو......... المادة التي كنت تحبها ودايما حابب تذاكرها أكيد باذن الله سوف تجيد عملها .... والله الموفق


----------



## eng_hanyaly (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس السيد حلاوة 

اولا اشكرك جداا على سعة صدرك مع الزميل زملكاوى واحترامك الكامل والجميل 

ثانيا انا خريج هندسة انتاج جامعة اسكندرية وحاليا اعمل مهندس تكييف باللمملكة والحمد للة ماشية الامور ولكن بعض الاحيان باجد صعوبة ببعض التفاصيل بس لما ببحث عنها بوصلها والحمد للة 

انتاج اسكندرية بالذات بيفرق شوية عن الباور ( بينى وبينك شوية كتير مفيش بور كتير بندرسة الا الثرمو والفلود تيرم واحد بس ) وباقى الدراسة انتاج بحت 

الحمد للة انا اللى فادنى شوية انى خريج دبلوم خمس سنوات قسم تبريد وتكييف وكملت بعدة هندسة ودخلت انتاج بس كنت فاهم الثيرمو كويس جداا 

مفيش شىء صعب مع المحاولات الجادة للمعرفة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 مارس 2011)

صحيح مفيش صعب مع الاجتهاد وتوفيق ربنا المقصود ان مجال التكييف الان واسع وكمان الحريق والصحى ولا يعرفه الا بور واقصد انه مجال سهل وواسع الانتشار وسهل يشتغل فيه م الانتاج وخصوصا انه يحمل اسم مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## ahmed alfaid (13 أبريل 2011)

المشكلة البدايه يا بشمهندس حلاوة انا مهندس انتاج في قطر و حاولت ادخل مجال التكييف و الفاير و الصحي وللاسف فشلت كله عاوز خبره علي الاقل 3 سنيين في المجال مع اني واثق ان الموضوع مش صعب و شكرا يا هندسه علي مجهوداتك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/شريف حامد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
.شكراااااااااااااااااا للمهندس المحترم سيد حلاوة
انا مهندس ميكا نيكا انتاج واشتغلت في شركة تصنيع الوحدات وغالبا باخذ عند المهندس سيد في الوقت الحالي دورة كويسة جداااااااا الموضوس صعب في الاول واي حاجة صعبة في الاول بس بعد كدة بتكون سهلة وبسيطة بأذن الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحت امركم جميع*

اتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع وانا بفضل الله بقدم قدر ما استطيع من العلم لاى متدرب من خلال الشركة بتعتنا
سواء بشكل ودى لمن يريد اى معلومة فى المجال او من خلال التدريب اللى بتقدمه الشركة والحمد لله الشركة فتحت فرعها الثالث من ايام قليلة فى شارع الهرم الرئيسى والشركة رائدة فى مجال التوريدات العامة والمقاولات الكهرو ميكانيكية وبنقدم الدعم بشكل ودى او من خلال دورات تدريبية للافراد والشركات وتحت امر اى حد والله بجد ويعلم الله ودى بيانات الشركة فى المرفقات
وللعلم للشركة فرع فى السودان وفرع فى المملكة العربية السعودية تحت الانشاء


----------



## asd_zxc (18 ديسمبر 2011)

:14::14::14:


zamalkawi قال:


> من الواضح أنك تحتاج لبعض التمرين لإتقان مهارة فهم الكلام المكتوب
> فأنا لم أقل أن مجال التكييف سيئ، أو أن مرتباته أقل أو أنه غير مطلوب أو أنه أقل انتشارا كما قد يفهم من مشاركتك، ولكني قلت بالنص: ماعجبنيش، ولكي أمنع سوء الفهم ألحقتها بعبارة: لولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع
> وهذا يعني أن ليس معنى أن مجالا ما لا يعجبني أنني أقول عنه أنه سيء
> فهناك من يحب الهندسة، وهناك من يحب الطب وهناك من يحب القانون والمحاماة، وهناك من يحب التجارة، وكلها مجالات جيدة، المهم أن يختار المرء ما يناسبه
> ...


----------



## asd_zxc (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> اتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع وانا بفضل الله بقدم قدر ما استطيع من العلم لاى متدرب من خلال الشركة بتعتنا
> سواء بشكل ودى لمن يريد اى معلومة فى المجال او من خلال التدريب اللى بتقدمه الشركة والحمد لله الشركة فتحت فرعها الثالث من ايام قليلة فى شارع الهرم الرئيسى والشركة رائدة فى مجال التوريدات العامة والمقاولات الكهرو ميكانيكية وبنقدم الدعم بشكل ودى او من خلال دورات تدريبية للافراد والشركات وتحت امر اى حد والله بجد ويعلم الله ودى بيانات الشركة فى المرفقات
> وللعلم للشركة فرع فى السودان وفرع فى المملكة العربية السعودية تحت الانشاء




السلام عليكم ....مهندس سيد
ممكن سؤال؟؟؟؟؟
انا شايف انك ان الشركه لها 3 فروع فى مصر ؟؟ فين يا بش مهندس العناوين لهذه الافرع الثلاثه واين ارقام التليفون الارضى او بمعنى ادق التليفاكس!!!!! اتمنى التوضيح .... يعنى من خلال موقعى فى شركه مقاولات عالميه ....بنطرح مناقصات لمقاولى الباطن وبيكون التعامل من خلال الفاكس مش من خلال موبيل او ايميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كمان يا بش مهندس انت بتقول انك بتساعد الناس بشكل ودى؟؟؟؟؟ طيب ليه مفيش مشاركه ليك فى اى موضوع انت شاركت بيه واكتمل؟؟؟؟


----------

